# Support those groups who support your interests!



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

My renewal to the Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation came in the mail. From now on I'm sending an e-mail stating: "I'm looking for your position on State's actions to take control of Federal lands. I won't donate until I can read your position." I don't necessarily tell them my position.

Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation wrote their's in 2014: http://www.rmef.org/NewsandMedia/Pr...pposesSaleorTransferofFederalPublicLands.aspx

RMEF gets my money.


----------

